# The Wayward Mic



## KMoffett (Jul 2, 2018)

Recently one of our Physics professors popped into the Science Division Shop with a micrometer in hand. He said that it was sent to the Department by a former student. 42 years ago this student had worked in the then Physics Shop, and had inadvertently taken it home.  Upon retirement, while cleaning things out, he ran across the micrometer. Feeling a little guilty he sent it back to us.

0-1" Tubular Micrometer Company, St James Minn, U.S.A. 
Vernier out to 0.0001"  It is a beauty!

Ken


----------



## tweinke (Jul 2, 2018)

Wow most would have just kept that mic, I'm pretty sure that person has a clear conscious.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 3, 2018)

Nice Mic , Scherer Tumicko, ??? Spelled, tube Mic. Nice made tools and I think still in business but not sure. Government bought tons of there equipment , many shops I worked in they were regarded as good as starrett even smoother . I can still see the comparators in our specs department. We calculated more tools then jobs I think. Still have cal, stickers from the seventies . Bet they still meet requirements too.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 3, 2018)

Looks like it was made for the college specifically- nice chrome plating too-


----------



## KMoffett (Jul 3, 2018)

Since they were in St James MN and the College is in St Paul MN, it was likely they engraved for us and donated.  The people from that time are long gone.  Don't know is chrome plating was an option back then.

Ken


----------



## tweinke (Jul 3, 2018)

They are still in ST James to the best of my knowledge


----------

